# San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shots from Tucuman; the oldest buildings are looking very nice


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine

nice street shots of Tucuman..thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Very interesting!


----------



## Joseph85

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice shots from Tucuman; the oldest buildings are looking very nice


if there is a very consistent harmony between old and new


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FMTuc

By fmtucu at 2012-02-14
De la luz a la oscuridad. Tomada desde la terraza de la Hostería del Sol...


----------



## hhhhh

*Nice shots from Tucuman.*


----------



## Joseph85

*The Delorean in Portal Tucuman*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85

*Casa de Gobierno por calle san martin*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Fuente de Agua Plaza Independencia*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Federacion Economica de Tucuman*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Ex Hotel Plaza*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Derecha a izquierda, Jockey Club, Caja Popular y Proximo Centro de Convenciones*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Jockey Club*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Iglesia San Francisco*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Peatonal Mendoza*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El Casino



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine

nice updates from Tucuman....kay:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## italiano_pellicano

muy bonito


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ernelfo

Hermoso testimonio del denso tránsito tucumano.

Me gustarían algunas fotos con las trompas de frente.

Gracias joseph85 por compartir tus fotos.


----------



## Joseph85

ernelfo said:


> Hermoso testimonio del denso tránsito tucumano.
> 
> Me gustarían algunas fotos con las trompas de frente.
> 
> Gracias joseph85 por compartir tus fotos.


Gracias Ernelfo!


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great photos from Tucuman...:cheers2:


----------



## Joseph85

Thanks Linguine, after upload more


----------



## madridhere

Great pictures and nice city!!!


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us












Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Tower San Martin*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Tower 576 Concept*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aarhusforever

Great urban shots  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*To where you want to Tucuman!!!*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

madridhere said:


> Great pictures and nice city!!!


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince

I hope to visit Argentina soon... Tucuman looks nice, how about pubclic transport by bus is it easy to use ?


----------



## FMTuc

Skyprince said:


> I hope to visit Argentina soon... Tucuman looks nice, how about pubclic transport by bus is it easy to use ?


Almost all routes are frequent (<10 min) in weekdays and someone's in weekends too, but doesn't have any facilities (combinations, day passes, electronic ticketing, web travel planner, etc)


----------



## Skyprince

FMTuc said:


> Almost all routes are frequent (<10 min) in weekdays and someone's in weekends too, but doesn't have any facilities (combinations, day passes, electronic ticketing, web travel planner, etc)


Thanks for info!!

Is Tucuman more a car-oriented or public-transpo oriented city ?

I always thought only Chile has many nice-looking medium cities in entire Latin America, but Argentinian secondary cities & town look very nice-looking too.


----------



## FMTuc

Definitely car oriented. We're stuck in the 60s...


----------



## De Klauw

I do not like the new, cheap architecture. It ruins the city. Especially since it don't seems to fit in. But the old, Spanish inspired architecture is very nice.


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zaguric2

Nice :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aarhusforever

Thank you for the updates :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

zaguric2 said:


> Nice :cheers:


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ernelfo

Ex-cine Majestic ... hoy edificio fantasma  

Ojalá vuelva pronto a la vida.


----------



## Joseph85

Ojala ernelfo, fue un icono de la ciudad, tiene que revivir


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, nice updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tigresstronic

this view is a total delight.


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Torre Muñecas (Durante años fue la mas alta de la ciudad, hoy destronada por la Torre San Martin)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Casas estilo Ingles*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, cool updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FMTuc

Joseph85 said:


>


Me gusta este edificio a pesar de ser bastante feo ya que no busca destacarse ni le quita protagonismo al edificio del Correo...


----------



## Joseph85

A mi tambien me gusto, aprovecharon bien el espacio, el edificio es chico pero moderno


----------



## ernelfo

Comparto.

También me parece valorable el esfuerzo del arquitecto por armonizar con el edificio del correo, más que destacarse: 

Las plantas más bajas se encuentran coincidiendo con la línea de frente del edificio del correo, y al llegar a la altura del parapeto superior, las plantas siguientes se van para atrás, generando una sensación de continuidad a la visual. 

Aún a costa de perder algunos m² de construcción.

Muy bueno.


----------



## Joseph85

Tambien es bastante destacable edificios con cw en distintos sectores de la ciudad y no tan solo en la city bancaria


----------



## Joseph85

tigresstronic said:


> this view is a total delight.


One of the best views in the country


----------



## Joseph85

Please, some moderator, change the title for San Miguel de Tucumán


----------



## christos-greece

Nice, great updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

Thanks chris, next year the city harbored the Dakar Rally


----------



## Joseph85

*Muñecas Tower*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Cordoba street*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Rich Arquitecture*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Cordoba and Muñecas street*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FMTuc

*A slim house in 800 Mitre Avenue. It seems to be independent of the other buildings.*
Una casa angosta en Mitre al 800. Parece ser independiente de las otras construcciones.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, nice updates once again from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

^^ Good pic FM


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

*Street Muñecas and high density*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Street Santiago and Muñecas*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Other View*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Santiago Street*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

*Japanese Food, mi favourite place*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## timo9

Reealy nice pics!


----------



## Joseph85

Thanks timo


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El...

don't liked, looks disorganized, too many colours and materials in the constructions..


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*
French hairdresser!*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Schofield25




----------



## Joseph85

I do not view the pic of up


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, nice updates once again from Tucuman


After upload more, I have much pics, more comments please! :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Nice, great updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine

nice updates...


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

As always, nice updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ya que estamos, dejo la pagina: http://www.matedelunacenter.com.ar/


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## batool22

Nice. thanks for you


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those updates from Tucuman are also very nice


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FMTuc

​


----------



## ernelfo

Qué buenas fotos.

Las casas identicas de Crisóstomo, el teatro alberdi, la fábrica de "mellizas", la escuela Rivadavia, el archivo de la provincia, la sucursal de BSE con el frontis de la ex-ferretería, las casas de la 24 ...


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Nice pics FMTuc


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ernelfo

Che ... ¿será que todavía existe el "INSTITUTO ITALO ARGENTINO DE SEGUROS S.A."? 

... O habrá quedado el cartel nomás.


----------



## FMTuc

ernelfo said:


> Che ... ¿será que todavía existe el "INSTITUTO ITALO ARGENTINO DE SEGUROS S.A."?
> 
> ... O habrá quedado el cartel nomás.


Hay tantos carteles que quedaron en la ciudad...


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

ernelfo said:


> Che ... ¿será que todavía existe el "INSTITUTO ITALO ARGENTINO DE SEGUROS S.A."?
> 
> ... O habrá quedado el cartel nomás.



Un gran misterio, solo la gente de Konica lo sabe :lol:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ernelfo

Excelente cobertura del "surrounding space" de nuestra paza principal.

Gracias !!!


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest

Such amazing heritage buildings, wow. Thanks for the effort mate and have a great Christmas :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

SYDNEY said:


> Such amazing heritage buildings, wow. Thanks for the effort mate and have a great Christmas :cheers:


Thanks SYDNEY, regards and great Christmas


----------



## Linguine

very nice updates...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FMTuc

Joseph85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Adoro esa casa!


----------



## Joseph85

FMTuc said:


> Adoro esa casa!


Yo tambien, dentro de todo conserva bien su fachada


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ernelfo

¿Qué calle es?


----------



## Joseph85

Me parece que es Monteagudo, no recuerdo bien


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ernelfo

San Martín 1ª cuadra


----------



## Joseph85

Gracias por la correccion ernelfo


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine

nice urban images from San Miguel de Tucuman, thanks Jospeh85. :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Biegonice

Really interesting photos here! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lezgotolondon

good, the city features some of the worst condos you can find in Italy. I hope they will be destroyed when there will be money to build new, better and safer condos.


edit: in some cases even worse than the average 60s condos we have now.


----------



## FMTuc

This is not Italy, but yes, some of the condos are very cheap, unsafe and ugly. They are so cheap that in 15 to 20 years they will be demolished because they will be all flexed...


----------



## Joseph85

FMTuc, hablas ingles o usas el traductor de google


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FMTuc

El mejor comercio de Tucumán!!


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FMTuc

Joseph85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


¿Donde es?


----------



## Joseph85

FMTuc said:


> ¿Donde es?


Calle Mendoza casi llegando a Junín, al lado del Conejo Loco


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

*San Martin Tower (100 mts)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Other view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice updates from San Miguel de Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice updates from San Miguel de Tucuman


Thanks Cris, a wide variety of trees in the city


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Patryk

La ciudad me parece que sea muy interesante... Argentina es un pais q me interesa mucho!!


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

*In the left part of the Legislature Building*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Biegonice

I wanna go to Argentina!


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

As always nice updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Once again, nice photos from the city...


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Limak11

Very interesting photos man!


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## El_Greco

Nice urban photography!


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice street photography


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

As always nice new photos from San Miguel de Tucumán


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## madonnagirl

cool shots.


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Nice new updates from San Miguel de Tucumán


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## marlonbasman

lovely city....with lots of trees.


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Ruso141

Great photos!

Arriba Tucuman viejo


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## aarhusforever

Thank for the cool updates, friend :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## apinamies

Does this city have older classic architecture like Buenos Aires have for example?


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

As well, very nice new photos


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85

Railway Station "Tucuman Mitre"














































Location by GSV:


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## tony77

very nice


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Joseph


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates, Joseph


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Yellow Fever

Joseph85 said:


>


I prefer that car over music.


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Joseph


Thanks christos!


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates from Tucuman


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## Joseph85




----------

